# Chris Woods Avus silver 225 BAM



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Hello been lurking on here for a while to get info on buying the right TT, as I managed to sell my 1 series last week I had a few cars I was looking at and I've bought this :

Avus silver 
Red leather
225 bhp
And only 65k on the clock 










More than happy , apart from the fact it's developed a possible boost leak already , but it's under warranty so that'll get sorted in the week.

Any idea if this is facelift or not? As I haven't a clue?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the gang  nice looking car. looks like its a facelift model  03 cars had most facelift parts , lower suspension etc . Looks like you have the earlier wipers though , late 2003 had aero wipers fitted as standard

Enjoy


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi mate, welcome to the fold. And good colour combo choice. One of my all time faves. Red leather just looks soooo good against Avus 8) But we NEED more pics! 

Yours is facelift. You can tell from the 3 bar front grille and titanium coloured headlamp inserts. Pre 2002 (i think) cars had a 5 bar front grille and black headlamp inserts. Your gear stick/knob will be all alloy as well.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice car and yes its definitely face lift model

Kit


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Ah cheers guys ! Yes I have an alloy gear knob , wipers definitely need changing , does sit pretty low too , no doubt coilovers will be on order soon .

Will get some pics up tommorow, interiors all shiny and horrible atm so won't be putting any pictures up untill it's sorted , I've already bought "leather masters strong cleaner " and "poorboys leather stuff" conditioner so it should have a nice matte finish once I'm finished with it 

Already bought an s2000 intake too but that won't be going on till this boost leak is sorted ah modding this cars gunna bankrupt me! Haha


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha, sounds like you've got the modding bug already!


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Yeah I like to tinker :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck with keeping your wallet closed!
I've come to love my silver TT but prefer the black headlight inserts.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Chris, just noticed your location in your avatar , another local


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Yeah , I'm already watching a list of stuff on eBay haha!

Conlechi - yes! There seems to be a few on here from our way


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Red leather take care there will be a few on here after your seats :lol:


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

It's ok if I come to one of your meets ill bring my taser :twisted:

In love with the leather


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

lovely car wouldnt bother with coilovers though get some springs and spend money elsewhere   

i was the same and dont regret getting my springs over coilovers im really happy with the look and the ride


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great colour combo 

Looks neat, you might like to look at getting the wiper blade upgrade, an easy fit for the retro arms, not expensive either.

Enjoy :!:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice combo !


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys

Well seeing as my car can't actually hold any boost atm I thought I'd clean up the rear end a bit, first off I got the autosol out

Before :









After:









Then got about debadging it ,

Before:









After:









Came out pretty good , just needs a good polish as you can still just about see the outline of the rings but it should go easily , oh and fishing line works great but when you've only got 3.5kg fresh water fishing line it's a nightmare! Kept snapping! Lol

More to follow once I've tackled the interior


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Some extra full car pics too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rear end looks much better just needs symmetrical rear lights to finish it off :idea:


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Yeah , the left light has a light crack in it so it gives me a reason to change it, do lhd TT's have the reverse light on the opposite side ? Or is it a case of getting some red lamin-x. ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Best colour mate :wink:

Get some black paint and give it this look










John


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Yep that's my next mod! Then vinyl the roof black .....possibly .....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chris Woods said:


> Yeah , the left light has a light crack in it so it gives me a reason to change it, do lhd TT's have the reverse light on the opposite side ? Or is it a case of getting some red lamin-x. ?


Yes the LHD TTs have opposite side just fit a red LED to work as the fog light


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Well I've finally got the car back today , after it going into the garage Thursday , turns out it wasn't a boost leak , coilpack on cylinder 2 was breaking down under load , 4 new coils and sparkplugs and she's boosting like a beaut again !

Bought some aero wipers .

Finally got round to fitting my new fob button










Then got some vinyl from a local graphics shop and had a crack at doing the insert , first time wrapping anything , turns out I have natural talent haha










Next up is wrapping the roof , that will be done by the graphics shop as I'm not even going to attempt it .

Also picked up this to do my leather so it should be looking like new soon!










Comments welcome.


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Chris Woods said:


> Well I've finally got the car back today , after it going into the garage Thursday , turns out it wasn't a boost leak , coilpack on cylinder 2 was breaking down under load , 4 new coils and sparkplugs and she's boosting like a beaut again !
> 
> Bought some aero wipers .
> 
> ...


We have Black leather in our 2003 and although I have not seen the car know it would benefit from a good clean and think this is one of the few things I can do myself, will you be removing seats to clean is so can you please show photos on how you go about this as I might even try it myself.

BTW the car looking very nice


----------



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

Cracking colour the Avus silver.


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

Where did you get the fob button from? I could do with one of those.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Sean-f . Ill be removing the rears to clean but ill leave the fronts in as the seats are pretty accessible .. Ill post up before and afters 

Arbees.. Cheers  over the moon with it

Paplane. Bought it off ebay 









1.99 bargain !


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Afternoon, car looks really nice, we have blue leather, but 
I know a lot here like red. We had our roof wrapped recently, and
love the way it turned out...


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

Tis indeed a bargain. Did it go in easily? Dont fancy knackering a 100+ quid fob up just for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

It's easy to fit , just dig out the edge with a small screwdriver and it pops out , its near impossible to do damage


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Chris Woods said:


> Sean-f . Ill be removing the rears to clean but ill leave the fronts in as the seats are pretty accessible .. Ill post up before and afters


Cheers would love to see will you be using a steam cleaner as well or just the kit in the photo?


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

Chris Woods said:


> It's easy to fit , just dig out the edge with a small screwdriver and it pops out , its near impossible to do damage


Cheers. I'll get one then.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW looks great bro


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Few updates,
Bought this








All red rears ;









Then decided to fit a porsche turbo sticker on the back , still no 100% on it but the back was too plain for me as it was ,

During








Fitted









Also bought these as I'm sure I have a boost leak as the car just doesn't seem as fast as I expected








Should get these fitted in the week

And I've finally got my s2000 intake fitted , what a difference! Loud spool and nice loud dump , bit chavvy but I currently love it lol









Going to buy the countersunk bolt set for the bay next month too , along with a new maf as thanks to info from other members I've diagnosed it as being faulty atm , is it worth me trying to clean it ? Before I go out and buy a new one? If so , what's best to clean it with?

Comments welcome


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

give it a go, did it run ok with it unplugged in the end then? glad you diagnosed the problem.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Yeah it seemed to run a bit better but not a great deal

, going to renew it eventually but not in my budget atm so it'll have to wait till next month.

Going to get my cousin to plug it into vagcom and see if it brings anything up .


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Spitting image of mine! Just bought with the same mileage haha! I don't have red leather though


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Boost guage is all fitted now .

Ignition off 








Ignition on 








Close up.









Cars currently peaking at about 13-14 psi and holds 10-12 psi which seems ok from what I've seen so I'm pretty happy .


----------



## crazy88 (Jun 21, 2013)

That red leather interior is amazing! Loving the car, and I do like those boost gauges in the heater vents.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Cheers , I refused to have a TT with any other interior 

Yeah , love them in the vents , looks like a factory option .


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Finally got round to sorting my leather out

Before









During (passenger done , drivers not)








50/50
















The result .









Looks like the previous owners never cleaned it as it was filthy! Although I think it's worked in my favour as there's no bolster wear and it's come up like new so I'm thinking all that crap on top has protected them lol , and they've no longer got that horrible shine!

Also got round to fitting the stainless steel bolt kit along with an s3 heat shield that I had to tweak to fit.
Also gave the manifold and charge pipe a clean .


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

sussexbythesea said:


> Great colour combo
> 
> Looks neat, you might like to look at getting the wiper blade upgrade, an easy fit for the retro arms, not expensive either.
> 
> Enjoy :!:


naaaa, got to get the arms as well , sit much lower below the screen !!!,Are VAG parts still going ? , i remember a massive group buy for the arms and blades , was about £65.00


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I just bought the wipers that fit onto the original arms , £7 delivered off the bay , they'll do me nicely lol


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

you used nivea suncream?? learn something new everyday!

looks great


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> you used nivea suncream?? learn something new everyday!
> 
> looks great


Haha never leave home without the stuff! I burn like a ginger haha!


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Few updates ,

Made my boost gauge fit flush










Also had my roof vinyled


















And had a play with some black tape , not a big fan of the v6 spoiler as it looks too big so I'm going to look at getting this painted on .


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Just a few updates , after having a boost issue and the car sitting in the garage for 4 weeks with no car and the garage saying I needed a new turbo and air con pump , and me getting fed up of making constant phone calls to the dealership I bought it from and a warranty company they were fobbing me off to , I got fed up took the day off work, collected my car from the garage and drove 2 1/2 hours to the dealership so they could sort it

So I got this for a week









Just about the slowest car I've ever driven ...

So after 5 weeks of not driving my own car I finally have it back , turns out it wasn't the turbo it was the DV and it wasn't the air con pump it was the condenser , I'm assuming the garage I went to was just after extra work.

It's still only boosting to 10 psi so I'm gunna just change the n75 myself as I think that's the issue , would have done it today but tps wanted £66 plus vat! Ha! Genuine one on eBay is £41 delivered so ill wait!

Fixed this ! £15 for the part:/









Then today I poly bushed the dogbone (nuespeed)



















Cheeky carpark shot, need to tint my rear window 








Comments welcome


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

nice work thinking about doing my roof its on the dreaded to do list, also want to polybush my dogbone.

nice work

im not sure what my car should be boosting at being a 180? it seems to vary. i guess around 11psi and the 225 is nearer 15psi

any reason you went the boost gauge root and not the liquid tt? as this feature is built in along with lots more!

my best buy.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris Woods said:


> Few updates ,
> 
> Made my boost gauge fit flush
> 
> ...


I like that tape on the rear spoiler!!! Can you post some more pics please? Where did you get the tape from? Is there in red as well? I guess it shouldn't be particularly difficult to fit :roll:


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> nice work thinking about doing my roof its on the dreaded to do list, also want to polybush my dogbone.
> 
> nice work
> 
> ...


Dog bone was easy tbh , did it on my old golf so I knew what to expect which helped

Main reason is cost with the boost guage , all in it cost me £35 liquid tt costs a tad more ! May upgrade one day but I'm prob gunna just upgrade to a 60 mm guage and leave it at that .


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> Chris Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Few updates ,
> ...


Ill try and upload a few more pics , it's actually just electrical insulation tape , I only did it to see how it looked temporarily to see if I liked it , although its still on the car after 6 weeks with no problems , so yeah colour choice is pretty vast , black , red, brown ,blue and stripey green and yellow haha


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Good stuff [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

